# Advice



## mjones0611 (Jan 9, 2014)

I recently passed the CPC exam so I am a CPC-A and I work in a billing department at this time.  I have a great deal of experience in the medical field because I formerly worked as an LPN in physician offices.  I am having a hard time finding a job in coding due to lack of experience.  Anyone have any advice on how I can get a job in the coding field or know of any companies who will give people a chance to gain experience. Thanks.

Maegan


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 10, 2014)

Maegan, what you may not realize is that you have an awesome opportunity right in the billing office where you are working! Coding and billing go hand in hand,so I'd encourage you to approach your supervisor, let him/her know about your coding interests and ask about projects or duties that you can do that will utilize your coding skills. Although some organizations have separate coding departments, I will tell you (as a coding manager) that my best coders have worked as billers. 

The days of sitting at a desk, pulling CPT codes from the books and typing charges into the system are largely gone, because of electronic health records and computer assisted coding, so today's coders have to be knowledgable in all areas of the revenue cycle. That's one of the reasons that coders tend to need to be very experienced these days....there aren't many entry-level jobs available, as I'm sure you've realized. 

Not only that---but you're employed in healthcare, in a related field where you're going to gain experience to move you towards a coding/auditing position. I'm willing to bet there area several thousand CPC-As that would give their right arm to be where you are right now. Take advantage of the opportunity that is right in your lap. Make yourself the most valuable employee that they have---be the person who is the problem-solver, the go-to person and the most reliable worker in the group. This work ethic is equally as important as are specific skills. If you show that you're a fabulous employee, opportunities will come your way. Good luck.


----------



## twizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Pam, how come you always talk complete and utter sense? This person should of course embrace the opportunities that are waiting to come their way. You cannot let these kind of opportunities escape. My employers are looking for an experienced orthopedic coder but everyone who applies (not that many actually) fails the test. My idea is to bring a newly-certified and highly-motivated person on board and teach them. They will have no bad habits or preconceptions and will get their foot in the door...surely the hardest part. 

My personal regret is that I have limited knowledge of the whole revenue cycle process. I am a pure coder through and through, with a medical background spanning many years but I have no knowledge of billing, A/R, working denials etc, yet I work for a large RCM company.

I feel that I need to self teach myself the whole process. Everyone at work is too busy doing their own thing to show me what they do. Any ideas how to learn this to a level above what I know (very little)?

I appreciate your input which as I say, always makes sense.


----------



## mjones0611 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pam, thank you so much for your advice. There isn't any room for growth at the dermatology office I work in. The office hires many that don't have degrees, licensing or credentialing so it doesn't benefit you at all if you try to better yourself.  Medical assistants and the EHR system we use do most of the coding for us. The most I do with coding is adding modifiers to claims.  I suppose I should have stated that I'm moving in 8 weeks to SC. My husband is a marine so we move around a good bit. I feel like now I'm starting from square one again. I will be completing my HIT degree in July and will have to do an internship so that might be the way I can get into a coding position.  Thanks for all your help. I definitely would be staying where I am for a while longer if I wasn't moving. Thank you again I really appreciate it.

Maegan Jones


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 14, 2014)

wassock said:


> Any ideas how to learn this to a level above what I know (very little)?


 

I have a couple of suggestions:  the Medical Group Management Association, which is a national organization of medical practice administrators has a chapter in each state.  Meetings/membership is annual and the meetings are helpful.  There are books on the subject, that will help you with some of the reporting and analytics.  But there's nothing like learning on the job or from someone who does it for a living.  Can you reach out to your local chapter members who are more involved in the revenue cycle and ask them to present at a local chapter meeting?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 21, 2014)

wassock said:


> My idea is to bring a newly-certified and highly-motivated person on board and teach them. They will have no bad habits or preconceptions and will get their foot in the door...surely the hardest part.


 
This is exactly my approach. I hire brand new CPC-As, with no experience, bring them in, teach them coding and the revenue cycle, and then determine whether or not they fit in as coders, auditors, or support staff. They have no bad coding habits, are usually thrilled to have the opportunity and they get to obtain experience as they learn. It's a win-win. So far, I've hired several successful coders in this way.


----------

